# Giant asian ooth



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got my giant asian ooth from yen saw! Thanks a lot yen!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like Yen laid a good one! :lol: Best of wishes with it, Emile!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Looks like Yen laid a good one! :lol: Best of wishes with it, Emile!


Thanks! fingers crossed


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol: wonder what other kind he lays :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: wonder what other kind he lays :lol:


I hear he's multi-talented!  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry Yen, Kat made me do it!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 19, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> sorry Yen, Kat made me do it!


  Did not!! &lt;_&lt; I'm innocent, I tell ya!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 19, 2009)

Dont blame this on me now


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 19, 2009)

Emile said:


> Dont blame this on me now


 :lol: !!


----------

